# Bloked members!!!!!!!!



## M.Skarsgård

I have had to block certain members,  but still they can still either like / dislike / or what about the post / comment how it might be possible !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

You can block members (Ignore User) so you will not be bothered by their posts, you can't control what others see/do.


----------

